# Digging up old pics, Bermuda trip!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was reeaaalllyy lucky to be able to visit bermuda once in my life and I loved it. Sadly it was with girl guides but its bermuda! lol

I just thought I would share some pics.

The whole island had amazing flowers and gardens. It was beautiful. I am not sure when we went exactly but I think it was winter. I remember most of the locals were all weirded out because we wanted to go swimming lol





































One of the caves in Bermuda, this place was pretty amazing.




































They had an aquarium there, I have more pics somewhere.



















An amazing church.










Girl guide stuff... lol >.> Us outside of the church










and a button exchange! I thought that was pretty neat actually. The girls there were really nice, actually everyone was. O_O They love canadians.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I didn't know girlguides did stuff like that... Makes me wish I'd grown my hair long and tried to join...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

it took a lot of cookies... LOL I still put my mom in a bad spot and she had to find 700 bucks from nowhere u_u

We stayed on an island there which had an old hospital that used to keep people suffering from some type of fever in the war, I am not sure which.

I would jog around the island and actually found graves of people who passed away there. Aside from being a bit creepy it was really pretty.

I went swimming at the small beach there (first time in the ocean) and I found a bathtub covered in coral! lol. I also found a huge cucumber which I mistook for a big turd. Heh Which for some reason didn't stop me from picking it up.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

This brings back fond memories of a marine biology course I did in Bermuda more than 10 years ago. The snorkelling was great. I did a project on sponges. I learned weird things, for instance, the best place for sponges is on the bridge supports because there is a strong water flow around them (lots of stuff for them to filter!)
There were only 2 tapes in the lab: Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers' Greatest Hits and ABBA Gold. Every time I hear "Take a Chance on Me" now I think about dissecting a lobster.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I also found a huge cucumber which I mistook for a big turd. Heh Which for some reason didn't stop me from picking it up.


I found out in my childhood and late teenage years, in southern Spain, that most marine animals want to hurt me, so I don't try to pick them up anymore.

I've hand caught an octopus, various crabs, sea urchin (this was exceptionally stupid) and a very large starfish. They all managed to bite me (or prick me). The starfish was, surprisingly, excruciatingly painful.

My uncle once decided to go swimming in calm water under a full moon at 4am. He dove into a group of jellyfish on the surface. About 1000 lacerations later, he doesn't do that anymore.

On a completely unrelated note when I was there last year I saw 2 of some kind of damsel, a wrasse and an octopus all swimming in formation looking for food together by an island about 1km from shore. It was really cool.


----------

